
The fourteen stages of any real software project – bert hubert (2008) - pplonski86
https://blog.netherlabs.nl/articles/2008/11.1
======
inetsee
Years ago I read another list of the stages of a software project. I can't
point you at the source because it was so long ago (decades) that I only have
a vague recollection of it. The first stage was "boundless optimism and
enthusiasm". One of the middles stages was "grim realization". The end stage
was "finding scapegoats and assigning blame".

If anyone knows the source of this list, or can elaborate on more of the
steps, I would love to know.

------
hyperpallium
In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice. But in practice
there is.

